# Help! Need an automatic Trans. from a 95-98 200SX GA16DE 95-98



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

For anyone in the Southern California Area, i need to source a place that carries tranny's for the 200sx.
My brother-in-law needs one asap.

i.e. A low mileage or could be as high up to 50K miles trans. from a wrecked 200sx

tia,

Tevs


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

have you tried the junk yards?

i have a few sources that i found that has the tranny.


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

give me a call if you have time.

tia

Tevs
714-939-2674 wk.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

check pm.

info all there.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Tevs...have you had any luck in locating a tranny for that car. The reason why I'm asking is that my auto tranny went out, so I'm kinda looking for a tranny for a 91-94 GA16DE powered B13.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Walter, your tranny went out again???


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *Walter, your tranny went out again??? *


Yeah, sadly to say my car is back at another shop again. Now, I can't even go to D without the whole car shaking like it was on crack. I also made a post in the GA16DE section of the forums if you want more of detailed explanation on what is going on with my car. Man, if things do not work out....I am considering selling ALL of my aftermarket parts for cash + stock parts, switching my car completely stock and trading it in for something. I really hope I don't go to that option, but I dunno right now...


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

Waldo, 

Call up http://www.KilroysParts.com/
they have a 94 in stock at $275, they are Located in Wilmington (close to Long Beach)

Tevs


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I don't know if you've found one yet or not, but I saw some on ebay the other day for pretty cheap, guy had 4 of them, just fyi in case you hadn't found one yet

Kirk


----------

